

Path Only Works If You Reject Friend Requests - dylangs1030
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/04/reject-path-friends/

======
dlsspy
I already figured that out, because when I try to accept a friend request, the
Android app tells me I need to login again (goto 10).

